# Video: tropical harvestman eating a midge



## gatorsmashed (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey! First off cool video. Experimenting is always key. From working in the photography and film field for a little while now I'd like to shoot a few observations your way. First off it seems your focus is just a tad off. I feel as if the focus is on the small brown bit in the foreground. However this may be a by-product of the second observation. Your depth of field for this particular shot might be a bit too shallow. It's strange because you reference your F stop being F11 which would usually result in a deeper DoF. One thing I had to learn with film is that it's pivotal to think of what you are trying to convey in a shot, and also quite literally what is to be seen in the shot. I think a lot of individuals (myself definitely included) get a DSLR or something similar and start using the video capabilities and over-do the shallow DoF look. While a shallower DoF will usually give you that filmic look and quality desired by so many, sometimes the action in the shot requires a deeper depth of field to capture.

Again, just a few thoughts. Keep practicing and you will really enjoy the hobby! You already seem to understand the massive importance of light and are connecting it to what it can allow you to do.

-Tony


----------

